# [Suche] günstige Panel-PCs



## marlob (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen günstigen Anbieter für Panel-PCs

Anforderungen

Dual Core CPU

RAM: minimal 2GB

Festplatte: 40GB oder mehr

Operating System: Windows XP

Touchpanel: 21”

Display: 1280 x 1024

2 Netzwerkkarten

Brauche 22 Stück. Hauptanforderung ist günstig (nicht billig).

marlob


----------



## Mr.Spok (16 Juni 2010)

*Panel PC*

könntest ja mal hier http://www.ipc-markt.de/ schauen, obs günstig ist weiß ich nicht..., Ich habe da letztens einen 21´´ verbaut, allerdings ohne 
Touch-Screen.

mfG Jan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Touchpanel: 21”
> 
> Display: 1280 x 1024




Hallo,

nach meiner Erfahrung ist eine Displaygröße von 21" nicht gängig.

Bei 19" und 22" sollte die Auswahl größer sein.


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Juni 2010)

frag mal bei Visam nach ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Markus,
nur mal so als Denk-Ansatz :
Was wäre, wenn du das Touch-Panel und den PC trennst ? Also z.B. ein Touch-Panel in der von dir gewünschten Größe und als PC vielleicht einen Box-PC in der von dir gewünschten leistungsklasse ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## SW-Mech (16 Juni 2010)

Mir kommt da als erstes Beckhoff in den Sinn:

http://www.beckhoff.ch/german/industrial_pc/overview_cp6xxx.htm?id=1176482121093

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2010)

HEMATEC!!!

http://www.hematec.de/cms/

Spitzentruppe, sehr flexibel - ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Danobi (3 Dezember 2010)

Individuelle Panel-PC gibt es auch bei diesem Hersteller:
http://www.primecube.de


----------



## pylades (3 Dezember 2010)

Ich kaufe hier http://rosch-computer.de/
und hier http://www.forsis.de/

Pylades


----------



## babylon05 (6 Dezember 2010)

Moin

Ich schließe mich dem Themenersteller an, suche auch ein Touchpanel
12" zum Einbauen in eine Wand, es sollte aber auf min. Energieverbrauch
konzibiert sein, dachte an Intel Atom CPU, möchte darauf nur eine Visu laufen lassen, für meine kleine Haussteuerung.

mfg


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 Dezember 2010)

babylon05 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich schließe mich dem themenersteller an, suche auch ein touchpanel
> 12" zum einbauen in eine wand, es sollte aber auf min. Energieverbrauch
> ...



visam tpc-1250h


----------

